# Another post for helping with breeding: breeding with genes that don't breed true.



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

What does it mean to breed 'True'? Breeding True means the fry will have certain traits no matter what. An example of this is butterfly. If you spawn a fish that carries BF all the fry will have it or carry the gene.


There are a lot of genes that don't breed true. I'll use the HS (halfsun) as an example.

Generation 1 HM X CT: Some or all will show the comb tail trait. Some will also have a HM span.

Second spawn Bro X Sis: There will be a mix. Like HMs with NO fringes to CTs with EXTRA fringes. 

Third spawn: Same as above except less CTs and more HMs. 

I can't really go farther since I never spawned more than three generations of the Red Crusaders.


A thing about buying expensive bettas: your NOT buying the fish. your buying the genetics.


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

_A thing about buying expensive bettas: your NOT buying the fish. your buying the genetics._

Good point. I never thought about that! Thanks for all these tips!


----------



## rb500 (Jul 12, 2009)

great job!! I love genetics!! 

I am a dork, and you may call me so


----------



## Kim (Apr 30, 2008)

Hmmm, so that would mean that the CT gene is co-dominant and recessive...or maybe controlled by more than one gene. Interesting....I think I'll do some reading on betta genetics as I'm just calling on what I learned last year in honors science.


----------

